# Should England be nuked?



## HG 400 (Mar 16, 2018)

I think it should.


----------



## Flustercuck (Mar 16, 2018)

it definitely should be nuked


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 16, 2018)

The issue is where
South England means you can get France too and irradiate the Channel but further north you cover more of GB


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 16, 2018)

can someone explain this?






 c


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 16, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> can someone explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a cop fucking somebody’s soccer mom in public.  The dude on the far left filming it with that “newborn taking its first shit” smile is probably her husband.


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 16, 2018)

Please dont. The world will get a serious shortage of total sluts. Some people rely on them.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 16, 2018)

lol here’s more of the chad cop’s adventures.


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 16, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> can someone explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essentially someone dressed up as a police officer in London (which is a crime, and for good fucking reason) goes to some stupid festival and acts like a fucking idiot. 
People from London are scum - Water is wet.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 16, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> Essentially someone dressed up as a police officer in London (which is a crime) goes to some stupid festival and acts like a fucking idiot.
> People from London are scum - Water is wet.


It’s not a crime to be a police officer in london.


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 16, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> It’s not a crime to be a police officer in london.



Dressed as a Police Officer if you aint one


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Mar 16, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> The issue is where
> South England means you can get France too and irradiate the Channel but further north you cover more of GB


You and I both know France needs to go.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 16, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> Dressed as a Police Officer if you aint one


I see nothing to indicate he is anything other than an official uniformed officer.

edit:  sorry, “constable”.


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 16, 2018)

Nuke every country besides USA and Russia tbh


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 16, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I see nothing to indicate he is anything other than an official uniformed officer.
> 
> edit:  sorry, “constable”.



The lack of a badge number and the lack of a colleague with him at an even like that is a big indication. Plus he is missing a lid on his head.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 16, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> The lack of a badge number and the lack of a colleague with him at an even like that is a big indication. Plus he is missing a lid on his head.


I assumed we were watching his colleague’s bodycam footage.


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 16, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I assumed we were watching his colleague’s bodycam footage.



would not have been able to be released if that was the case


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 16, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> would not have been able to be released if that was the case


Why not?  The public has a right to know this is what their police are doing instead of catching criminals.


----------



## Cubanodun (Mar 16, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> can someone explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird to see"daggering" in england,that thing is a long South american tradition, including here, is called "perreo" and it as stupid as you can imagine






Btw is called perreo because Perro is dog in spanish, the rest should be obvious,England is beyond saving now, send the nukes, russia need more space for East Meg One


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, along with the us and canada


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 16, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Why not?  The public has a right to know this is what their police are doing instead of catching criminals.



Yes and no, the Public should be allowed to be made aware of what the Police are up to and should be allowed to see any footage that is taken by an officer, but as far as I am aware, they don't have to release any footage unless specifically asked for or it relates to some form of Crime. This would make them look pretty bad, having an officer without a lid, showing no badge, interacting with the public in that way when he should be working.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 16, 2018)

Warsmith Kroeger said:


> This would make them look pretty bad, having an officer without a lid, showing no badge, interacting with the public in that way when he should be working.


I agree that it looks pretty bad.


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 16, 2018)

Niggers would never dress up for fun as a police officer unless they are one or  being very ironic which is rare. So I think its a legit po-lice


----------



## Aristophanes (Mar 16, 2018)

The question is, however, if someone was to nuke the United Kingdom and Samuel Collingwood Smith by chance survived, would he write an angry blog post about it and blame Kiwi Farms or the Labour Party?


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 16, 2018)

fortunecookie said:


> Niggers would never dress up for fun as a police officer unless they are one or  being very ironic which is rare. So I think its a legit po-lice



or you know, trying to make a famous video on youtube, fuck around with the public and get a bit of attention!


----------



## H4nzn0 (Mar 16, 2018)

aqua sama said:


> can someone explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to guess that they're blackwashing that horrifying thing that killed both Miley Cyrus and Robin Thicke's careers. Yeah, the twerk at the MTV awards (which are trash much like this gif) basically ended their careers.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 16, 2018)

Nuke the entire British "Commonwealth" so we get the abbos and aussies too.


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 16, 2018)

Nuke incels and neets instead


----------



## :thinking: (Mar 16, 2018)

I think Australians are the real menace here. Although, England is to blame here as well.


----------



## SugarSnot (Mar 16, 2018)

Gotta add this to my White Genocide Tumblr blog and rake in findom cash from beta paypiggies that get off on the death of a nation.


----------



## FBI_Nigger (Mar 16, 2018)

You're honestly all faggots
I'm Jamaican so there's nothing but pride and joy I see in what has to be a West Indian man giving a good 'jook' while 'daggering'.




#bigyaselfupyardie


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 16, 2018)

FBI_Nigger said:


> I'm Jamaican


Well, there's your problem right there.


----------



## The Wrath (Mar 16, 2018)

Nuke Africa instead.


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 16, 2018)

You guys do realize that white people do that in the club and at music festivals too right?

It's almost as if everyone in this thread has never been invited out before to go drinking and clubbing.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 16, 2018)

Can it wait for me to be out the country? June would be fine.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 16, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> You guys do realize that white people do that in the club and at music festivals too right?
> 
> It's almost as if everyone in this thread has never been invited out before to go drinking and clubbing.



It's almost as if most of the people here are hermits who never leave the house, have no friends and get their family to brave the poisonous sunlight for them when the Wendy's bag is out of chicken tendies.


----------



## Rabbit without a hat (Mar 16, 2018)

Wait if you nuke England then the radiation will cause ravenous beasts to arise that go around raping the local populace of small communities for decades at a time.

Thank fuck nothing like that happens in England eh lads?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 16, 2018)

Why is this even a question? Of course it should be.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Mar 16, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It's almost as if most of the people here are hermits who never leave the house, have no friends and get their family to brave the poisonous sunlight for them when the Wendy's bag is out of chicken tendies.


But surely the Proud Defenders of the Aryan Race are tall, musclebound, and fit professionals who lead in their social circles, right?


----------



## OhGoy (Mar 16, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> You guys do realize that white people do that in the club and at music festivals too right?


those aren't white people, those are "wiggers"


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Mar 16, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Nuke every country besides USA and Russia tbh


*Including USA.
Russia is the last good country on this planet, heck Putin sends all the homosexuals to jail and he could care less about the LGBT. He sure is a great leader.


----------



## CWCchange (Mar 16, 2018)

It's not like it would be the first island nation and shell of a former empire that got nuked, so why not?


----------



## Keystone (Mar 16, 2018)

Honestly it'd probably be a marked improvement at this point.


----------



## Beth (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, it should, but first safely escort out @silentprincess from the country.


----------



## CWCchange (Mar 16, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> It’s a cop fucking somebody’s soccer mom in public.  The dude on the far left filming it with that “newborn taking its first shit” smile is probably her husband.


Wait, it's not Ozzy relapsing back on drugs and alcohol?


----------



## aqua sama (Mar 16, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> You guys do realize that white people do that in the club and at music festivals too right?
> 
> It's almost as if everyone in this thread has never been invited out before to go drinking and clubbing.



there's clubbing and ''clubbing''. If that woman was my mother or my sister, I would be ashamed/embarassed of her, to say the least.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 16, 2018)

Drink in the woods and fuck bears like a real man.

"Clubbing" lol. A baby seal maybe


----------



## Potatomongrel (Mar 16, 2018)

Do you guys want the place to be nuked 'cause there's carnival or a guy dressed up as a policeman?


----------



## FBI_Nigger (Mar 16, 2018)

Potatomongrel said:


> Do you guys want the place to be nuked 'cause there's carnival or a guy dressed up as a policeman?


Certain members of this thread seem quite insecure at the sight of a black man having physical contact with a white woman.  I'd suspect it's just their repressed cuckolding fetishes flaring up causing their disgust


----------



## SugarSnot (Mar 16, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> It's not like it would be the first island nation and shell of a former empire that got nuked, so why not?


When Japan got two nukes they made some great anime. Let's see what happens if we give the UK three nukes.


----------



## Cubanodun (Mar 16, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> You guys do realize that white people do that in the club and at music festivals too right?



Dont know about america but here that thing is considered a icon from the lowest tier of people, aka the people that live in the trashier barrios (gettos) and listen to reggeton (imagine rap but with more obscenities and innuendos)


----------



## millais (Mar 16, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/ZttC4yw.gifv


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 16, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> those aren't white people, those are "wiggers"



Same thing


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome to the UK, where if you do something that isn't even against the law, you can be arrested because someone thinks you thought bad thoughts while you did it.


----------



## Cato (Mar 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Welcome to the UK, where if you do something that isn't even against the law, you can be arrested because someone thinks you thought bad thoughts while you did it.



They don't care about mothers arranging to have their sons kneecapped in Northern Ireland, though. They're too busy worrying about Canadians who said mean things about Islam entering their country to deal with such trifling matters.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 16, 2018)

White people are fucking insane. I get where every other race is coming from, but white people do the weirdest shit and then expect to be complimented for it.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Mar 16, 2018)

London is on the to nuke list right after we are done with Mecca and Brussels.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 16, 2018)

wtf what are you spastic faggots even talking about? Who cares if a black man and white woman dance together?

Britain needs to be nuked because it's full of the British and they won't stop breeding.


----------



## :thinking: (Mar 16, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> wtf what are you spastic faggots even talking about? Who cares if a black man and white woman dance together?
> 
> Britain needs to be nuked because it's full of the British and they won't stop breeding.


The DNA of Perfidious Albion is all over the world. We need to purge the former colonies as well, starting with Australia.


----------



## OhGoy (Mar 17, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> Same thing


no

they're niggers in the body of a white man


----------



## millais (Mar 17, 2018)

:thinking: said:


> The DNA of Perfidious Albion is all over the world. We need to purge the former colonies as well, starting with Australia.


I think the dominions have earned their reprieve. Although originally of Anglo stock, their blood has been thoroughly purged and cleansed in the fiery crucible of frontier life.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2018)

England is a shit country and I hate it.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 17, 2018)

If abbos migrate to England would it be an improvement?


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 17, 2018)

Once our finest chavs finish constructing Hinkley Point with the rest of our nation's duct tape supply, we'll be nuked in short order



hood LOLCOW said:


> If abbos migrate to England would it be an improvement?


No, because then they'd have to cope with chavs. Nobody seems to understand that no matter what you think about the British as a collective, chavs are still ten times worse


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> Nobody seems to understand that no matter what you think about the British as a collective, chavs are still ten times worse



It's you that don't understand that as far as the civilised world is concerned, you're all chavs. This is like black people rivalries over light-skinned vs dark-skinned while the rest of the world doesn't give a shit, you're all niggers to us.


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 17, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> It's you that don't understand that as far as the civilised world is concerned, you're all chavs. This is like black people rivalries over light-skinned vs dark-skinned while the rest of the world doesn't give a shit, you're all niggers to us.


This is exactly what I mean. You don't understand that chavs are _worse. _They just are. It's a fundamental constant.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Mar 17, 2018)

millais said:


> I think the dominions have earned their reprieve. Although originally of Anglo stock, their blood has been thoroughly purged and cleansed in the fiery crucible of frontier life.


At this point England, and western Europe in general for that matter, are more just the leavings of the New World than actual countries. Just the descendants of the ones not smart enough to make it off the continent, and too cowardly or lazy to die in one of the many massive bloody wars.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> This is exactly what I mean. You don't understand that chavs are _worse. _They just are. It's a fundamental constant.



Shut up chav.


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 17, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Shut up chav.


sad but true


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 17, 2018)

If it will kill this faggot and the welsh I might be okay with it.






For us US fags this is still the offical duck and cover.

http://www.ki4u.com/free_book/s73p904.htm

Good luck.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 17, 2018)

Well given they have too many muslims it'll get dirty bombed out of existence at any rate. Not soon enough.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Mar 17, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> chavs are still ten times worse


Really?  Are chavs the ones pushing for mass migration?  Restrictions on civil liberties while actual crimes go unpunished?  Responsible for Oliver North?

No I'm pretty sure it's the "civilized" British who are pushing for state mandated cuckoldry.


----------



## millais (Mar 17, 2018)

England's most influential cultural exports today are Harry Potter, Doctor Who, and gaming Youtubers.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 17, 2018)

England is NOT my city.


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 17, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> niggers
> white man



same thing


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 18, 2018)

millais said:


> England's most influential cultural exports today are Harry Potter, Doctor Who, and gaming Youtubers.


Doctor Who is such shit. I don't get the appeal. Watched a few episodes and was like "Da fuck is the hype about?"

It's a show that should have been cancelled a long time ago.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 18, 2018)

I hate Britain and I hope it fucking sinks into the Atlantic.


----------



## Hui (Mar 18, 2018)

SugarSnot said:


> When Japan got two nukes they made some mediocre cartoons. Let's see what happens if we give the UK three nukes.


FTFY


----------



## Israel (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, as long as they don't nuke Greece, Israel, Portugal and Moldova I'm fine.


----------



## millais (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## HG 400 (Mar 18, 2018)

I hate England.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Won't lie, I wouldn't miss it if the whole UK were nuked.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 19, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> You guys do realize that white people do that in the club and at music festivals too right?
> 
> It's almost as if everyone in this thread has never been invited out before to go drinking and clubbing.





MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It's almost as if most of the people here are hermits who never leave the house, have no friends and get their family to brave the poisonous sunlight for them when the Wendy's bag is out of chicken tendies.





OhGoy said:


> those aren't white people, those are "wiggers"


----------



## OhGoy (Mar 19, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


>


hey, that's me irl, why'd you have to be an asshole


----------



## theshep (Mar 19, 2018)

hood LOLCOW said:


> If abbos migrate to England would it be an improvement?



For Australia, yes.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2018)

England is the worst country ever, even worse than Liberia.


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 19, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> England is the worst country ever, even worse than Liberia.



Is it worst country because of Melchett being in it, or because it managed to produce someone like Melchett.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> Is it worst country because of Melchett being in it, or because it managed to produce someone like Melchett.



chicken/egg

The British are the only people I hate so much that I actually hope they _don't_ get raped by blacks, because then they'd just gestate more wretched worthless half-British abominations in their festering filthy wombs.


----------



## millais (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Aquinas (Mar 21, 2018)

just nuke the tea niggers already, christ.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 22, 2018)

I hate the British, and Valiant is a fat salty bitch.


----------



## millais (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Mar 24, 2018)

Considering what's been mentioned in this thread and the whole count dankula incident, I think England could do less with a nuke and more fire and brimstone. Actually ironically grateful trump is president instead of hillary now because of this thread


----------



## Randy Lahey (Mar 24, 2018)

Nuke England


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 25, 2018)

Nuke England with a cobalt bomb and let nothing regrow.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Mar 25, 2018)

Just nuke Londonistan and every area with a high enough concentration of Muslims. But get the Kiwis residing in occupied Londonistan out of there first.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 28, 2018)

millais said:


>



The UK needs to be nuked. There's nothing left to save, just nuke it and salt the earth.


----------



## millais (Apr 1, 2018)

London's murder rate now exceeds that of NYC due to increase in stabbing attacks


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Apr 3, 2018)

millais said:


>



This thread is about Dynastia's jealousy of England, so why the fuck are you posting r3tarded Scottish shit? Sectarian shit is an Irish and Scottish thing.


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't understand why everyone thinks England needs a nuking. We nuked the Japanese because they were so insanely confident in the superiority of their people and way of life that they treated the rest of the world like their personal ATM, were brutal conquerors, and were willing to fight to the death to defend that belief. Nukes reassured them that this was not, in fact, the case and they learned in a generation or two how to play nice with the rest of the world.

The English, on the other hand, are incredibly self loathing, confident that they are among the worst, most evil people in human history, that they let a horde of immigrants who share absolutely none of their values into their country to stomp all over the rights of their native citizens as some kind of penance. Don't nuke England because, at this point, nuking England is a waste of good uranium.


----------



## millais (Apr 4, 2018)

"Oi, guv'na, 'av you got a loicense fer that self-defense situation?!"


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 4, 2018)

Nuking England should be a last resort, but I think going D-Day on them to liberate them from prog-fash oppression would be a favorable option. Of course we're probably not going to get very far, shit, we can't even get a bunch of illiterate peasant fuckoffs with rusty AKs in third world shitholes to stop fighting everyone else and even each other.


----------



## temeluchus (Apr 6, 2018)

Luckily for me I found out that I have inherited US citizenship through my yank mother so am fleeing the country in short order before the pigs find my KF account and sling me in Belmarsh nick.


----------



## millais (Apr 27, 2018)

A couple more reasons why England should be nuked:


----------



## Fagnacious D (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## millais (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Slap47 (May 2, 2018)




----------



## 8777BB5 (May 21, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


>



Reminds me of a similar complaint Roger Daltrey of The Who had. I can only imagine how it feels for these folks seeing their country they spent decades promoting and being proud of get turned into a shithole.


----------



## Mr. Pickles (May 22, 2018)

England is the only reason America isn't the worst first would country on this planet.

Arrest people because their dog put their paw up! Let muslims do whatever the fuck they want! Ban Knives Save Lives!

What the fuck is wrong with Great Britain? How the shit does this happen to a country?


----------



## Slap47 (May 22, 2018)

Mr. Pickles said:


> England is the only reason America isn't the worst first would country on this planet.
> 
> Arrest people because their dog put their paw up! Let muslims do whatever the fuck they want! Ban Knives Save Lives!
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Great Britain? How the shit does this happen to a country?



The UK is one of the least crazy in Europe by a mile.


----------



## millais (May 26, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trans...s-in-church-of-england-diversity-drive.43562/


----------



## Maxliam (May 28, 2018)

temeluchus said:


> Luckily for me I found out that I have inherited US citizenship through my yank mother so am fleeing the country in short order before the pigs find my KF account and sling me in Belmarsh nick.


Come to Texas, we'll shoot guns, eat pork, and get hammered. Two of those things are haram and it feels so mecca.


----------



## Cthulu (May 28, 2018)

Yes from orbit


----------



## temeluchus (May 28, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Come to Texas, we'll shoot guns, eat pork, and get hammered. Two of those things are haram and it feels so mecca.



I made it to Florida. I'm stalking @Null as we speak.


----------



## Maxliam (May 28, 2018)

temeluchus said:


> I made it to Florida. I'm stalking @Null as we speak.


Run dude run, Florida is the crazy state!!!


----------



## temeluchus (May 28, 2018)

Mr. Pickles said:


> England is the only reason America isn't the worst first would country on this planet.



Not mentioning France and Germany? They are ridiculous even by British standards.



Mr. Pickles said:


> Arrest people because their dog put their paw up! Let muslims do whatever the fuck they want! Ban Knives Save Lives!
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Great Britain? How the shit does this happen to a country?



The attitude of the government is to try and keep hiding the symptoms of societal problems. "If people who complain are in prison, they cant talk about it and it will conveniently go away!" Give it another decade or two and the facade will fall apart. I won't be surprised if it ends in a torrent of violence. The 2011 rioting was the first rumble.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 13, 2018)

England a shit country I hate it.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## millais (Jun 13, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> View attachment 472102


not just football, but also same case for cricket and rugby


----------



## killmeme (Jun 13, 2018)

Monty Python is not a parody, it's just what Britain is like. It's a schizophrenic country, undecided whatever it wants to be a caliphate or kick immigrants out(maybe just white immigrants?) and shut the canal.
It's a waste to nuke it, let's just put a fence around it and forget it exists. Maybe one day we'll find a way to break it from Europe and let it be an island somewhere else.


----------



## Once A Jolly Banjo (Jun 30, 2018)

Short answer: yes
Long answer: yes indeed

Take out America and the majority of the middle east while you're at it


----------



## ASoulMan (Jun 30, 2018)

Yes


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 30, 2018)

Do what you wish, you are all the ungrateful pathetic children of your senile and hateful father.  We will see your failing cultures and stillborn dreams in Hell along with us while the chinese laugh at our bones.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 3, 2018)

it should be razed and turned into a polish colony


----------



## GloriousScarf (Jul 4, 2018)

I don't want to nuke them. I do however want them to crash out of the EU with no deal so we can watch every day become like The Purge.


----------



## millais (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## soy_king (Jul 6, 2018)

GloriousScarf said:


> I don't want to nuke them. I do however want them to crash out of the EU with no deal so we can watch every day become like The Purge.


They're too pussywhipped by the EU to do it. The people who rule this godforsaken island apparently have no real interest in maintaining economic sovereignty, so it doesn't matter to me whether or not they implode. 
https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-...vided-government-on-brexit-plan-idUSKBN1JV329


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 7, 2018)

A better question to ask is if the entirety of Europe should be nuked, in which the correct answer is yes.


----------



## millais (Jul 19, 2018)

interesting. To demonstrate their commitment to tolerant and progressive social agenda, they import reactionary religious ideology which does not look favorably on a tolerant and progressive social agenda


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 21, 2018)

Either clear all the shit up or nuke it.


----------



## millais (Aug 7, 2018)

the absolute state of britbong police


----------



## Jack Haywood (Aug 10, 2018)

No. Come on, we're the reason you madcap Americans even exist


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Aug 11, 2018)

Just to be safe


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 11, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> Nuke every country besides USA and Russia tbh



I assumed they'd be the ones doing the nuking.  Can we just take out London and Birmingham?


----------



## millais (Aug 18, 2018)




----------

